# Concerning Entrance into Medical Schools



## DesiGrl98 (Jan 4, 2007)

I would like to start of by saying, thank you for creating this site, it has helped me a lot! But I have a few questions on my mind dealing with entrance into medical school in Pakistan.

I'm in 11th grade here in the US, I recently moved to a new state, and have to pick my colleges all over again since my parents don't want me leaving home. In the past month I started thinking about applying to Pakistan, somewhere in Lahore probably. But as I have read the requirements, its getting more complicated, and now that I think about applying it seems impossible. But I wont give up that easily. 
For government schools, 

What counts as the equivalent pre med exam or entry exam? I read about it on Kind Edwards site, and no where does it explain what counts as equivalent. Are they talking about the SAT II? If so, I should probably get started on those. #eek
If I will be graduating, in the summer of 2008(Inshallah) shall I apply at the beginning of next school year(2007-2008) or wait till after graduating. That part is a little confusing to me, if I need to get the certification from the IBCC, then I cant apply until I graduate, meaning I cant start med school till the end of 2008 or beginning of 2009? #confused Isn't that a little late?
Also on the site it mentions that I need to apply through the Pakistan Embassy in Washington D.C., how does that process work exactly? And how long is it?
My final question is, in your opinion do you believe it is better to apply to a 6 year med school here, rather than a med school in Pakistan?
:scared:

If you could kindly answer these questions, that would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

What counts as the equivalent pre med exam or entry exam? I read about it on Kind Edwards site, and no where does it explain what counts as equivalent. Are they talking about the SAT II? If so, I should probably get started on those. #eek
*Most Paki med school websites are outdated, or they just copied and pasted from other school websites such as Aga Khan or Shifa. There is no entry exam for self finance or foreign students from USA, therefore there is no need of any SAT II exams. Its sad but true that their own websites are deceiving.*

If I will be graduating, in the summer of 2008(Inshallah) shall I apply at the beginning of next school year(2007-2008) or wait till after graduating. That part is a little confusing to me, if I need to get the certification from the IBCC, then I cant apply until I graduate, meaning I cant start med school till the end of 2008 or beginning of 2009? #confused Isn't that a little late?
*Its never too late to start medical school. You have to have your diploma to apply for the IBCC thing though, so basically have to wait until you are graduated first and get all your stuff together, if you miss the deadline, dont worry about it. I missed the deadline twice and wasted 2 years as I had no idea what to do myself actually, so went to a university in my home state in the mean time which helped me learn a lot on living and working solo.*

Also on the site it mentions that I need to apply through the Pakistan Embassy in Washington D.C., how does that process work exactly? And how long is it?
*You dont have to apply through the Pakistan embassy if you can come to Pakistan, but if you do decide to go that route, beware it is risky, chances of you losing documentation are high and they will give you tons of excuses along the way.*

My final question is, in your opinion do you believe it is better to apply to a 6 year med school here, rather than a med school in Pakistan?
*This has been the major debate among Pakistani-American pre-meds and meds for quite sometime. Formerly, I was for working harder and doing it in usa, but there are NO guarantees at all of you actually getting into a six year program, let alone the normal route. *
*If saving time is your main issue for coming to Pakistan and soley your reason, then that is the wrong reason. On the overall you will spend one year missing deadlines and trying to get admission, 5 years if you get through each year without being detained a year for failing, and then 1 or 2 years trying to pass the USMLE, so overall you dont really save anytime and since you went straight out of high school, you really missed out on the college experience in USA which I feel is essential to broadening your understanding of life, culture, confidence, society and education as a whole.*
*But today, I come to the conclusion that if you really really want to become a good doctor and like a challenge, going to a Pakistani government medical school is better than going to a private med school in Pakistan and arguably better than an American Medical school!! Some will disagree with me but the other day I realized your lucky to have real dead bodies to learn your anatomy on, in Pakistan there is less to do for fun, you spend more time with your books, you have TONS of real patients to intereact with in Pak rather than actors in USA etc, and after talking to some American Med students, Id say Paki students from USA are just as qualified if not more, just that they have to work harder to rejoin the American system and adjust to it after returning.*

*For most of your questions, everything was answerd in other posts but I was bored so hope that helped!#yes *
:scared:


----------



## DesiGrl98 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you so much maik7upurz! But I have another question, I am not a US citizen, at least I'm not considered as one. I do however, have a green card and am considered as a legal alien, is that okay, or will I have to take the exam? And you mentioned, it would be easier if I went to Pakistan to apply, how will that process work? Lets say I have the equivalence certification from the IBCC, where do I go to get the application? And once I get it, do I just fill it out there and turn it in?


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

How do your examinations take place? Are they once a year (finals) or how often do they take place? and How hard are they?! #confused


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

WAIT ONE SECOND! "*There is no entry exam for self finance or foreign students from USA, therefore there is no need of any SAT II exams.*" 
Is this really true? so if i want to go to Lahore medical and dental college, all I have to do is bust out the US dollars? and Im in? and no entry test...


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

slow down there nelly. I believe the self finance is for U.S. citizens of Paki origin. Your case is different, a Pakistani educated abroad, I believe you will have to ply in the technical assistance seats or open merit, and im not qualified to discuss or answer those questions!


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

lol..thanks maik7...i just got a lil over excited


----------



## DesiGrl98 (Jan 4, 2007)

Wait, for the application process; what does it mean when they(HEC) say that you have to apply through the embassy in your country, when they give you the application form on the site? Higher Education Commission - How to Apply


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

From what I gather, you either send the application to the Pakistani embassy in your country, or you send the application to your own country's embassy in Pakistan.


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

can you apply for self finance seat if your an american citizen and your parents are paki but have american citizenship? and does that mean that you don't have to take an entrance test for a government school?


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

About the HEC application- when are you supposed to fill it out and send it? or are you supposed to send it w/ your papers for the equivalence?


----------



## DesiGrl98 (Jan 4, 2007)

SalSabeel said:


> About the HEC application- when are you supposed to fill it out and send it? or are you supposed to send it w/ your papers for the equivalence?


You fill it out after you get your equivalence certificate. You can go here to find out more. #happy


----------



## DesiGrl98 (Jan 4, 2007)

I forgot to mention this, 

I think those of us applying to a Pakistan med school are getting a little disappointed by everyone saying things that aren't very umm, helpful? For example, saying how bad the teachers are in the gov. schools, etc etc. I would like to know honestly, before I make such a life changing decision, how bad are these schools?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

People say these things because it's true. There's a world of difference between how they teach in The US or other countries, and how they teach in Pakistan. You will be expected to do everything yourself here and when you don't, you'll get singled out and ridiculed for it.

All you really need to know is that it is possible, and that tons of other foreigners have done it too. If you want to know if it's going to be easy over here, the bottom line is that it's far from that, so expect the worst and you might end up surviving.


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

The first thing that comes up in my mind after that is..."the truth hurts"! But wait, if it is so different and far from easy etc etc. why did some of you guys go there instead of staying in the U.S (I definately don't mean this question offensively if thats how it sounds...but I guess we learn from each others experiences).#yes


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

The added difficulty from going to a pakistani med school as opposed to an american med school doesn't really factor in when you look at how far ahead you'll be by taking the IMG route.

By getting into a pak med school after you graduate high school, you'll be a doctor as early as 23 or 24, and won't have to waste time and money on things like pre-med while you learn 'humanities,' and other useless things. It's cheaper, faster, and turns you into a better doctor than the average american medical school graduate.

So, when you look it at that way, you can't let something as silly as cockroaches in the bathroom every morning and teachers with accents who pick on you get under your skin.


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

DesiGrl98 said:


> For example, saying how bad the teachers are in the gov. schools, etc etc. I would like to know honestly, before I make such a life changing decision, how bad are these schools?


wait are teachers in gov schools worse than private schools??#confused


cockroaches????#eek


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that's the way it is, or at least that's what I remember hearing. By worse though I mean they just pick on you more, not that they know less or something. If anything they might know more.

Yep, roaches!


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks alot MastahRiz! Sayin it like it is, statin the truth. 

Keep it real! hahaha

Just thought I'd give some kind words to all the great info you guys give us


----------



## DesiGrl98 (Jan 4, 2007)

MastahRiz said:


> People say these things because it's true. There's a world of difference between how they teach in The US or other countries, and how they teach in Pakistan. You will be expected to do everything yourself here and when you don't, you'll get singled out and ridiculed for it.
> 
> All you really need to know is that it is possible, and that tons of other foreigners have done it too. If you want to know if it's going to be easy over here, the bottom line is that it's far from that, so expect the worst and you might end up surviving.


Applying to med school anywhere isn't easy #happy , I just wanted to know the truth, wanted to make sure I knew what I was getting myself into. Thank you for your honesty.


----------

